# Warning! TiVo Does Not Support Amazon "Prime" Video Streaming



## suksritiv0 (Sep 6, 2010)

Recently subscribed to Amazon "Prime". Includes free 2-day shipping AND instant video streaming similar to "Netflix". I was extremely disappointed to discover both my TiVo Premiere units do NOT support Amazon "Prime" instant video streaming; they only support Amazon Instant Video "renting"!

Hardware from Sony, Panasonic, LG, Samsung, Vizio and others support Amazon "Prime" video streaming. Why doesn't TiVo???????


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Hello, Rip Van Winkle!


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

Same reason Wii, PS3, etc. doesn't.

It takes time, just like Netflix did. They can't just turn it on, they have to get the content owners buy in that their app is secure.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

suksritiv0 said:


> I was extremely disappointed to discover both my TiVo Premiere units do NOT support Amazon "Prime" instant video streaming; they only support Amazon Instant Video "renting"!


This has been well-known for a while now. 

It does seem like something that should have been finished by now, especially for "the one box", and I do think that Amazon (and perhaps Tivo) could document the limitation better. In particular, Amazon's List of Compatible Devices at http://www.amazon.com/gp/video/ontv/devices does not break down which devices support Prime and which do not.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

smbaker said:


> This has been well-known for a while now.
> 
> It does seem like something that should have been finished by now, especially for "the one box", and I do think that Amazon (and perhaps Tivo) could document the limitation better. In particular, Amazon's List of Compatible Devices at http://www.amazon.com/gp/video/ontv/devices does not break down which devices support Prime and which do not.


Yes, you have to dig into the Amazon site to find the statement that instant videos don't stream to TiVo's -- not cool!


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Adam1115 said:


> Same reason Wii, PS3, etc. doesn't.
> 
> It takes time, just like Netflix did. They can't just turn it on, they have to get the content owners buy in that their app is secure.


Wii, PS3, etc don't support Amazon period so that's not a valid comparison.

TiVo is the only device that supports Amazon renting and purchasing, but does not support free Prime streaming. Likely it never will.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

morac said:


> Wii, PS3, etc don't support Amazon period so that's not a valid comparison.


It's a perfectly valid comparison. The 'new "Amazon Instant Video" is a new product for Amazon. The old one, called "Amazon Unbox", is something that they couldn't develop for game consoles that don't have hard drives.

I expect them to develop an app for the wii, ps3, and TiVo, but it will take time as it involves convincing the content owners that the design is sound.


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

morac said:


> Wii, PS3, etc don't support Amazon period so that's not a valid comparison.
> 
> TiVo is the only device that supports Amazon renting and purchasing, but does not support free Prime streaming. Likely it never will.


It is also one of the few, if not the only, that supports downloading. (Not saying that I wouldn't prefer the streaming option...)


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Adam1115 said:


> It's a perfectly valid comparison. The 'new "Amazon Instant Video" is a new product for Amazon. The old one, called "Amazon Unbox", is something that they couldn't develop for game consoles that don't have hard drives.
> 
> I expect them to develop an app for the wii, ps3, and TiVo, but it will take time as it involves convincing the content owners that the design is sound.


Actually, it's more valid to compare it to the other devices that support Amazon. And TiVo is the ONLY one that doesn't support streaming (which is the requirement for Amazon Prime).


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

rainwater said:


> Actually, it's more valid to compare it to the other devices that support Amazon. And TiVo is the ONLY one that doesn't support streaming (which is the requirement for Amazon Prime).


All the others don't support downloading. What is your point? You want a feature the Tivo doesn't support. Just like those other devices don't support. There is not much difference. It isn't like Tivo supports streaming of non-prime videos, they don't support streaming from Amazon. Now that said, hopefully they will in the future (and this would hopefully fix the inability to watch, without forcing a download from a computer, previously purchased content). The existing relationship with Amazon will hopefully encourage this.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Nothing to see here, just another incomplete/obsolete app for Tivos. Same as pretty much every other internet app on Tivos (Pandora being a notable exception, but it was recently done).

If the 'one box' in their marketing had 'half' and 'assed' between one and box, it would fit the bill. Great DVR, totally incomplete otherwise.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

rainwater said:


> Actually, it's more valid to compare it to the other devices that support Amazon. And TiVo is the ONLY one that doesn't support streaming (which is the requirement for Amazon Prime).


No, that's not it. TiVo DOES do streaming, just fine. It works with Netflix, Hulu, youtube, etc.

Amazon Unbox is what TiVo supported, it was developed before Amazon Instant Video existed. Amazon is the one who made it a download service. They didn't offer streaming. It's what was approved by content providers to work with a TiVo.

The other service is a new streaming service, so even though you think it's 'the same', it isn't. Even if you watch the same movie, one device is using a completely different service than the other.

It's like saying "Why doesn't TiVo support this new service that just came out a few months ago?" They probably will, but just because it has the word Amazon in it doesn't mean it's the same thing. There's lots involved to supporting it, it's more complex than just writing an app. Content providers have to agree to it.

I do fault both TiVo and Amazon for not making this clear on their websites.



slowbiscuit said:


> Nothing to see here, just another incomplete/obsolete app for Tivos. Same as pretty much every other internet app on Tivos (Pandora being a notable exception, but it was recently done).
> 
> If the 'one box' in their marketing had 'half' and 'assed' between one and box, it would fit the bill. Great DVR, totally incomplete otherwise.


What's obsolete about their Netflix, Hulu, and Youtube apps?


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Content providers cause most of these problems. That is why you can not view Vudu HD Content on a computer but you can on a connected device that has Vudu or why you can not view some of the Hulu content available on a computer through a connected device with Hulu+. 

Just look what happened to the latest release of Boxee software for computers they couldn't even provide a Pandora app anymore.

None of it makes any sense but it is the way it is. 

I do fault TiVo and Amazon for not getting this sorted out in a more timely manor but I also assume there were more issues to resolve than we know about.


----------



## suksritiv0 (Sep 6, 2010)

Wow. I didn't realize this would spark such a debate over what's a valid comparison or not. I was hoping for more constructive replies such as, why Amazon Prime is not supported (and not assumptions), and when it may be supported. Hoping for a response from TiVo.

P.S. - Luckily I have a Panasonic DVD player that supports Amazon Prime video streaming but, that is only 1 room.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

suksritiv0 said:


> Wow. I didn't realize this would spark such a debate over what's a valid comparison or not. I was hoping for more constructive replies such as, why Amazon Prime is not supported (and not assumptions), and when it may be supported. Hoping for a response from TiVo.


Tivo reps rarely respond in these forums.

None of us know for sure why there isn't Amazon Prime support, the best we can do is to speculate. As far as 'sparking debates', you must be new here.... 



adam1115 said:


> There's lots involved to supporting it, it's more complex than just writing an app. Content providers have to agree to it.


It's something numerous other companies, such as those making Blu-ray players have been able to do in a minimum of time. If Tivo wants to play in the same playground as the other big boys, they need to be able to support the same features. It's not rocket science. If it was a priority, it'd be done by now. It's not a priority.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

You should look through the site a bit more. This is NOT a TiVo supported forum and you will not see them as active participants in the arguments here. At most someone may chime in from time to time with a technical issue that is being fixed (you can also see the history that got us to this state).

I'm sure TiVo would love to have tons of easy to access apps for streaming content. Why wouldn't they? It would help sell boxes, for sure. It boils down to contractual agreements that they cannot break or influence materially (they are not Apple) and potentially technical issues that would take new code to implement.


----------



## seattlewendell (Jan 11, 2006)

Adam1115 said:


> Same reason Wii, PS3, etc. doesn't.
> 
> It takes time, just like Netflix did. They can't just turn it on, they have to get the content owners buy in that their app is secure.


How much time? It has been 10 months. You said "content owners have to approve it". Well you can stream prime on almost every TV, and blu-ray, including some fly-by-night brands. I don't think the content owners are saying "everyone gets it except Tivo! I hate those guys, and their ba-doop, ba-doop!" 
The Tivopologist drive me crazy.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

seattlewendell said:


> How much time? It has been 10 months. The Tivopologist drive me crazy.


I know what you mean... There's a bazillion other devices that support Amazon Prime (I think it's even built into my latest TV!), and every time the topic comes up we hear all of these reasons why it's too difficult for Tivo to do the same as if there's some insurmountable hurdle, be it technological or legal, why this cannot be done.

When you want to market 'the one box', you need to lead the pack with popular streaming content, not be the one guy fumbling around off by himself with an asterisk by his name.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

This is a rehash of the "Free Amazon Video On Demand With Amazon Prime!!!" thread in which the issue has been flogged to death (admittedly some moderator should have come along and appended "...is not available on TiVo" to that title ).


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

seattlewendell said:


> Well you can stream prime on almost every TV, and blu-ray, including some fly-by-night brands.


And how many other DVRs?


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

smbaker said:


> I know what you mean... There's a bazillion other devices that support Amazon Prime (I think it's even built into my latest TV!)


And how many of those devices are DVRs? Please name one.



smbaker said:


> and every time the topic comes up we hear all of these reasons why it's too difficult for Tivo to do the same as if there's some insurmountable hurdle, be it technological or legal, why this cannot be done.


Those devices are not DVRs. Do you think the content providers have not noticed the fact?



smbaker said:


> When you want to market 'the one box', you need to lead the pack with popular streaming content, not be the one guy fumbling around off by himself with an asterisk by his name.


"The Pack" includes DVRs. It does not include BLu-Rayu Players or TVs. How many other DVRs have the feature? Don't blame TiVo for being a DVR and not doing things that other devices that are not a DVR do. It doesn't make cofee or give you a massage, either. Those other devices don't provide DVR functionality.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Adam1115 said:


> No, that's not it. TiVo DOES do streaming, just fine. It works with Netflix, Hulu, youtube, etc.
> 
> Amazon Unbox is what TiVo supported, it was developed before Amazon Instant Video existed. Amazon is the one who made it a download service. They didn't offer streaming. It's what was approved by content providers to work with a TiVo.


That's not exactly correct. Unbox didn't support streaming for the first year, but did when the name changed to Amazon Video On Demand in 2008. Amazon then changed their name again to Amazon Instant Video later on. So yes technically when Amazon released their service only downloads were supported, but that hasn't been the case for over 3 years (1.5 years prior to the release of the Premiere). I doubt that TiVo was unaware that Prime streaming was coming, being a partner with Amazon. If TiVo wanted to they could have had a streaming implementation done by now.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

lrhorer said:


> And how many other DVRs?


Considering there are no other 3rd party DVRs besides Moxi (whose company went bankrupt), that's not really a valid question since there are no other DVRs to compare to.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

morac said:


> Considering there are no other 3rd party DVRs besides Moxi (whose company went bankrupt), that's not really a valid question since there are no other DVRs to compare to.


Moxi did not go bankrupt.
ARRIS Group purchased Diego the owner/developer of the Moxi for it's intellectual properties and then used that platform to develop their Whole Home Gateway solution for MSOs and has seemingly abandoned the retail market, selling off all remaining stock.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

mikeyts said:


> This is a rehash of the "Free Amazon Video On Demand With Amazon Prime!!!" thread in which the issue has been flogged to death (admittedly some moderator should have come along and appended "...is not available on TiVo" to that title ).


For the longest time, I saw that title and figured the Tivo _did_ support it.

I wouldn't be surprised if this thread eventually yields some response from Tivo. It's quite negative PR.



lrhorer said:


> And how many of those devices are DVRs? Please name one.


None, and irrelevant. This is the product that's marketed as "_the one box_", and it makes a lousy one box. Amazon Prime support isn't there, Netflix app looks like something out of the stone age, etc. The priorities just aren't there to develop streaming support in any meaningful manner.

As others have pointed out, there's only one semi-credible competitor in 3rd party DVRs, and that's Moxi. That's not a whole lot to draw data from.



lrhorer said:


> Those other devices don't provide DVR functionality.


The future is streaming media. Tivo saw this and started marketing streaming media services. Then they fell flat on their face, and have been sitting face down in a mud puddle for the last year or two.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

smbaker said:


> For the longest time, I saw that title and figured the Tivo _did_ support it.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if this thread eventually yields some response from Tivo. It's quite negative PR.


I suppose, for the handful of people who read these forums, all of whom have probably bought TiVo already. What this thread is unlikely to do is expose any new points--so far, everything said here was said over and over in the other thread, most by the same people.

Duplicate threads are harmless I suppose.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

mikeyts said:


> I suppose, for the handful of people who read these forums, all of whom have probably bought TiVo already.


They've poked their heads in here from time to time when something important comes up. It's rare but it happens.

My hope is that it's enabled for the major Premiere release supposedly coming this year.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm pretty sure they long ago dropped the marketing-speak terms "one box " in their advertising themes. There is minor link on their site, but that is about it (I suppose the welcome videos may still have this- but that is more informative and post purchase).


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

smbaker said:


> For the longest time, I saw that title and figured the Tivo _did_
> I wouldn't be surprised if this thread eventually yields some response from Tivo. It's quite negative PR.


HAHA! I would be shocked if Tivo chimed in on this. They could care less if customers get Prime. They are making deal with cable companies. Those are their customers now. They couldn't care less what you want or what you think. You are not their priority and never will be again. Tivo doesn't love you anymore,


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Adam1115 said:


> It's a perfectly valid comparison. The 'new "Amazon Instant Video" is a new product for Amazon. The old one, called "Amazon Unbox", is something that they couldn't develop for game consoles that don't have hard drives.
> 
> I expect them to develop an app for the wii, ps3, and TiVo, but it will take time as it involves convincing the content owners that the design is sound.


No, Amazon doesn't currently have business relationship with Nintendo (Wii) or Sony (PS3). Whereas TiVo is Amazon's only current/existing hardware partner that doesn't offer Prime videos. I believe a few months back TiVo mentioned on their Facebook page that they were working on it, but you know how that goes... Meaning if you want Prime streaming, you better pick up a $50 Roku LT - which incidentally also does Netflix way better than TiVo.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

davezatz said:


> No, Amazon doesn't currently have business relationship with Nintendo (Wii) or Sony (PS3). Whereas TiVo is Amazon's only current/existing hardware partner that doesn't offer Prime videos. I believe a few months back TiVo mentioned on their Facebook page that they were working on it, but you know how that goes... Meaning if you want Prime streaming, you better pick up a $50 Roku LT - which incidentally also does Netflix way better than TiVo.


The interface might be better, but I would say the actual streaming part on the TiVo is equal to or better than the LT(both are limited to 720P output from Netflix). When Netflix service has been down on Roku and other devices, it's been fine on the TiVo. Over the past few months there have been several instances where this has been the case.

But then you add the TiVo remote into the mix when streaming Netflix content and the TiVo comes out on top over the Roku LT. Of course when you go the two higher end Rokus that can output the 1080P Netflix streams, I would prefer those. But it's still better navigating a netflix streaming title with a TiVo remote on TiVo.

I currently have a Roku2. When viewing 720P/stereo content, I will typically use my TiVos to view that Netflix content since it offers much better navigation while stremaing and use the Roku2 for 1080P content.
If TiVo ever enables 1080P/5.1 Netflix streams, i will be using my TiVos for most of my Netflix watching. Even if tehy kept the older interface, I would still prefer to use the TiVo because of the better navigation with the TiVo remote while streaming.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> The interface might be better, but I would say the actual streaming part on the TiVo is equal to or better than the LT(both are limited to 720P output from Netflix). When Netflix service has been down on Roku and other devices, it's been fine on the TiVo. Over the past few months there have been several instances where this has been the case.
> 
> But then you add the TiVo remote into the mix when streaming Netflix content and the TiVo comes out on top over the Roku LT. Of course when you go the two higher end Rokus that can output the 1080P Netflix streams, I would prefer those. But it's still better navigating a netflix streaming title with a TiVo remote on TiVo.


I never watch Netflix on my TiVo and always gravitate towards my others boxes. The UI is too limited, too sluggish, and can be crashy. I'd rather switch the inputs and remotes. (I do have a 1080p Roku, I only bring up the Roku LT because of the amazingly low price.)


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

jrtroo said:


> I'm pretty sure they long ago dropped the marketing-speak terms "one box " in their advertising themes. There is minor link on their site, but that is about it (I suppose the welcome videos may still have this- but that is more informative and post purchase).


That doesn't change the fact that so many of us were suckered into buying a Premiere based on these marketing claims.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

smbaker said:


> This is the product that's marketed as "_the one box_", and it makes a lousy one box. Amazon Prime support isn't there, Netflix app looks like something out of the stone age, etc. The priorities just aren't there to develop streaming support in any meaningful manner.
> 
> As others have pointed out, there's only one semi-credible competitor in 3rd party DVRs, and that's Moxi. That's not a whole lot to draw data from.
> 
> The future is streaming media. Tivo saw this and started marketing streaming media services. Then they fell flat on their face, and have been sitting face down in a mud puddle for the last year or two.


LOL, nail hit on head about the 'one box'.  Tivo marketing needs a clue-by-four hit to the head, because they can't deliver what they promise.

BTW the Moxi is no longer for sale, Arris has abandoned the retail market after selling off the stock they got from Digeo. No big surprise here, they market to the MSOs only and wanted the DVR IP. But the Moxi was never a true competitor to Tivo anyway, I'd venture that few folks other than A/V junkies ever heard of it.

That leaves Tivo and HTPCs with Cablecard tuners, which is sad. HTPCs are much more compelling since there is good competition for tuner cards now, however.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> The interface might be better, but I would say the actual streaming part on the TiVo is equal to or better than the LT(both are limited to 720P output from Netflix).


I wouldn't say that at all. TiVo doesn't support adaptive bitrate streaming on Netflix. So if your internet speed slows down or speeds up, you get to wait for your TiVo to buffer (I'm not sure it would even give you a better stream if your internet gets faster on a TiVo). In fact, if you have fluctuations in your internet speeds, on a TiVo you get to wait for your TiVo to reboot because it is bound to happen. There is nothing about the TiVo Netflix client that is on par with the Roku 2 or Xbox app.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

rainwater said:


> I wouldn't say that at all. TiVo doesn't support adaptive bitrate streaming on Netflix. So if your internet speed slows down or speeds up, you get to wait for your TiVo to buffer (I'm not sure it would even give you a better stream if your internet gets faster on a TiVo). In fact, if you have fluctuations in your internet speeds, on a TiVo you get to wait for your TiVo to reboot because it is bound to happen. There is nothing about the TiVo Netflix client that is on par with the Roku 2 or Xbox app.


I've never had that issue. I have FiOS and my speeds have always been rock solid. They never fluctuate and my Premieres have never rebooted with Netflix. Even on my girlfriends slow 1.25 Mb/s DSL(Verizon), Netflix is rock solid on the TiVo. You start playing a streaming title and it continues to stream with no buffering issues.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> I've never had that issue. I have FiOS and my speeds have always been rock solid. They never fluctuate and my Premieres have never rebooted with Netflix. Even on my girlfriends slow 1.25 Mb/s DSL(Verizon), Netflix is rock solid on the TiVo. You start playing a streaming title and it continues to stream with no buffering issues.


When I was using wireless adapters I had a ton of networking problems with the Tivo. It took hours and hours to transfer from PC to Tivo or Tivo to Tivo. I have no idea what was going on and couldn't bare to troubleshoot anymore so I switched to MoCa.

That being said, even with all of my networking issues, Netfliz always worked perfect. I always got an HD stream despite whatever else my Tivo's issues were. On occasion it would bounce me out of the app but this happened very rarely.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

suksritiv0 said:


> Recently subscribed to Amazon "Prime". Includes free 2-day shipping AND instant video streaming similar to "Netflix". I was extremely disappointed to discover both my TiVo Premiere units do NOT support Amazon "Prime" instant video streaming; they only support Amazon Instant Video "renting"!
> 
> Hardware from Sony, Panasonic, LG, Samsung, Vizio and others support Amazon "Prime" video streaming. Why doesn't TiVo???????


Get a 60.00 Roku. All set and no subscription costs.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

aadam101 said:


> That doesn't change the fact that so many of us were suckered into buying a Premiere based on these marketing claims.


You said it, not me! When it comes to marketing, every company (even Apple) stretches the message to the audience. That should surprise nobody.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

jrtroo said:


> You said it, not me! When it comes to marketing, every company (even Apple) stretches the message to the audience. That should surprise nobody.


I can't recall Apple ever "stretching" a marketing claim. Their products usually go above and beyond what their marketing claims state. If they don't, you can be sure a new product will be introduced to take it's place in 12 months anyway.


----------

